# Transmission fluid change for manual BWA



## vswizz (May 20, 2019)

Hi,

Just wondering when/if I should be replacing the transmission fluid in a manual BWA? On the service schedule book only 'multitronic oil' and 'S tronic oil and filter' are listed, but manual gearbox oil is not listed. I was thinking surely that should be replaced at some point to keep all the parts nicely lubricated?

The only video I could find for replacing the oil in a manual TT was for a MK1 here: 




Maybe this doesn't need replacing (seeing as it isn't listed on the service book), but I've got a feeling it must do for longevity!

Cheers


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

vswizz
The only video I could find for replacing the oil in a manual TT was for a MK1 here: [URL=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtNHNGXtPPA said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtNHNGXtPPA[/URL]
> 
> Maybe this doesn't need replacing (seeing as it isn't listed on the service book), but I've got a feeling it must do for longevity!
> 
> Cheers


The process is going to be pretty much identical as the boxes are physically very similar. (Differences are inside).

If you have a high mileage with no record of gearbox fluids change then it would be good to consider especially if you plan on keeping the car for a long time.


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

I asked this at Quattro tech when mine went in full service and they said that it never need to be changed


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Knight-tts said:


> I asked this at Quattro tech when mine went in full service and they said that it never need to be changed


Like when the Haldex never needs servicing?


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

ianpgonzaga said:


> Knight-tts said:
> 
> 
> > I asked this at Quattro tech when mine went in full service and they said that it never need to be changed
> ...


Haldex oil is on my service log so it gets done every other service


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

They say sealed for life but if I had a manual I'd be wanting mine done as it gets towards the 10 year mark

Make sure the filler plug can be removed, before draining the oil (if it has separate fill and drain holes)


----------



## vswizz (May 20, 2019)

I have one with 90k and one with 100k and thought about changing the oil in both.

Even if its fully synthetic oil, I guess just like engine oil, surely its not meant to last forever and will eventually stop lubricating the internals of the gearbox properly ... Would prefer to change it if possible rather than run the risk of having to replace the gearbox. However, it appears like the recommendation from Audi is 'it never needs to be replaced' as its not listed as an item in the service book and I can't see any videos online about doing it to a mk2.


----------



## vswizz (May 20, 2019)

MT-V6 said:


> They say sealed for life but if I had a manual I'd be wanting mine done as it gets towards the 10 year mark
> 
> Make sure the filler plug can be removed, before draining the oil (if it has separate fill and drain holes)


Good point - the guy mentions it in the video linked above; you don't want to remove the drain plug to find out you can't remove the filler plug!!

At the weekend I'll remove the under tray and familiarise myself with where everything is and if it looks doable i'll order the fluid for both cars and a pump to get the fluid in.


----------



## poder (Mar 18, 2015)

I did mine just to be safe...

Red = drain plug
Green = fill plug









Use a 10 mm hex









Old oil looked nice and clear still though









Make sure to have the car level when refilling to get the correct volume in :wink:


----------



## vswizz (May 20, 2019)

Nice - thanks for the pictures. Did you fill it as full as it would go then turn the engine on and go in each gear for a few seconds and then fill it further?


----------



## poder (Mar 18, 2015)

No, I do oil shifts with the engine warm, so the oil exits/enters quite well. This goes for both gearbox and engine oil. I allow it to drain for 10-15 minutes (while checking the undercarriage) and when refilling, check that the amount added corresponds to the specs.
Next time I do a gearbox oil shift, I'll check if I can "release" any more oil by moving the gear stick and/or make room for more oil. It should go both ways, no?

Is this procedure one that you have heard about, or do you have personal experience of it making any difference?


----------



## vswizz (May 20, 2019)

Yeah, just in the video I linked thats what he does and seemed to say more went in after doing that. I've not done it before though so when I do it on both mine it will be the first time, so just checking as don't want to fill it incorrectly. I looked through my manual and couldn't find the capacity or exact part number for the oil for my car (i.e. G052171A2). Do you know where I would find this out for mine if not the manual?


----------



## poder (Mar 18, 2015)

Mine has the 02Q gearbox and specifically with the JLZ date code. Both codes are stamped into the box, at two different locations though.
For example date codes around the production date of mine are (month.year):
HJH 05.05 to 06.05
JLZ 08.06 to 05.07
KDR 06.07 to 02.08

For all of the above ElsaWin states 2.3 litres gear oil capasity.

What year is your and do you know the gearbox type/date code?


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

vswizz said:


> Nice - thanks for the pictures. Did you fill it as full as it would go then turn the engine on and go in each gear for a few seconds and then fill it further?


That only applies to automatic gearboxes with a labyrinth. Not for manual gearboxes!

And best to get your oil from the official dealer. Wrong spec oil will increase wear and make gear shifting worse.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Really interesting YouTube animated video on the mechatronic transmission -


----------



## deextr (Sep 22, 2017)

vswizz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering when/if I should be replacing the transmission fluid in a manual BWA? On the service schedule book only 'multitronic oil' and 'S tronic oil and filter' are listed, but manual gearbox oil is not listed. I was thinking surely that should be replaced at some point to keep all the parts nicely lubricated?
> 
> ...


At the cost of sounding dim, whats BWA? I changed my 6speed manual gearbox oil about a month ago. Documented here if it any use..

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1900855


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

I believe that BWA relates to the engine code


----------



## vswizz (May 20, 2019)

Yeah BWA is the engine code. Excellent thanks for the link!


----------



## Finglethebear (6 mo ago)

So does this NOT apply to Quattro models or can I do this to mine?


----------



## Finglethebear (6 mo ago)

Also. Says 17mm Hex in video

Mine also has a weird circular bit in the middle which would stop a flat headed male hex from fitting properly
Like this 








OEM AUDI A3 8L TRANSMISSION SEALING PLUG N90917801 NEW | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for OEM AUDI A3 8L TRANSMISSION SEALING PLUG N90917801 NEW at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Finglethebear said:


> Mine also has a weird circular bit in the middle which would stop a flat headed male hex from fitting properly


That is not a hex (6-sided) bit. It is a “Triple-square” or spline bit (12-sided).
The raised bump in the middle makes it a security bit


----------

